
The 12“ MacBook: A Web Developer’s Perspective - nicoschuele
https://optionalbits.com/the-12-macbook-a-web-developer-s-perspective-5cb6d2ffba15#.z37tc4hy0
======
smartt
I loved the size, weight, and screen of the MacBook instantly, but put off
getting one after reading all the flak about it not being usable for "real
work". Heck, I've even heard sales people at the Apple Store say it. But
eventually, my love of ultra-portability and retina-displays won, and I got
one anyway (to replace my rooted, Arch-running, ex-Chromebook.) And I love it.
Sure, I don't expect as much out of it as my 13" Pro (work machine), and I
spend most of my time in the shell and vim rather than post-processing video
or 3D rendering, but this thing is a joy to use.

It's not for everyone (or every computing task), but if you have a preference
for the smaller screens and portability, and are aware that you're willing to
trade raw machine grunt for this portability, then I wouldn't write off the
MacBook just because "someone on the internet" said it wasn't usable.

~~~
marklyon
I've got an XPS 13 which has a similar form factor to the 12" MB (304mm x
200mm vs 281mm x 197mm) and love it as well for all my tasks. The key is the
screen - pack in a reasonable number of pixels and it's perfectly usable.

------
tmaly
I picked up a larger macbook pro last year. One thing I find myself doing
often is loading images from a sd card from my digital dslr camera. The usb
type c is still not my cup of tea.

~~~
nicoschuele
I honestly haven't tried working with large image files as I don't normally do
that so I don't know how the processor would handle this. The problem I had
with the rMBP... ...is that I was not taking it often with me.

~~~
tmaly
For me it was really about not having to carry around a card reader that I
would have to plugin with usb type c.

With the traditional Macbook pro, it has the card reader slot built in.

